# Camera focus slow..



## Mtalicarox (Sep 5, 2010)

I've noticed that after the past few months (I went on a cross country road trip with my dad and took about 3500 pics).. the camera body has about 7k pics taken through it so far, but lately the auto focus seems to be working slower than it did when I first got it... I'm guessing I have to have something cleaned, just figured I'd check before I brought it to a camera center first...

any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Sep 6, 2010)

The auto focus module is getting low on fluid. Fill the tank.  Just kidding!

The AF module is in the bottom of the camera. The main mirror is 50% transparent and there is a smaller secondary mirror behind it that reflects the other 50% of the light through a glass cover to the AF module.

The secondary mirror and/or the glass AF module cover could be dusty.

You would also want to consider the AF motor in the lens(s) as being part of the problem.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 6, 2010)

As KmH pointed out, "The secondary mirror and/or the glass AF module cover could be dusty."

Sooooooo....out thew camera on a BULB exposure mode, and press and hold the shutter button,and that'll flip the mirror up....then blow out the AF sensor area with a blower bulb, not canned air...might be some debris on there....

here is an article entitled Autofocus Troubleshooting

Autofocus troubleshooting by Thom Hogan


----------



## Mtalicarox (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry it took so long for me to reply.

Thank you very much for your help. I will try these tonight.


----------



## Neil S. (Oct 25, 2010)

KmH said:


> The auto focus module is getting low on fluid. Fill the tank.  Just kidding!


 
This is uh... This is heavy duty, Doc. This is great. Uh, does it run, like, on regular unleaded gasoline?

Unfortunately no, it requires something with a little more kick - plutonium.

Uh, plutonium? Wait a minute. Are you telling me that this sucker is nuclear?

Hey, hey, hey. Keep rolling. Keep rolling, there.

No, no, no, no, no. This sucker's electrical. But I need a nuclear reaction to generate the 1.21 gigawatts of electricity I need.


----------

